# seasonal canine virus



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

this was on wifes facebook page this morning,might be helpful to dog owners on this site. :roll: jim m
ps/just noticed another posting on same subject,was going to delete mine but thought doing no harm leaving in case someone else missed it. :roll: jim m


Carol MorrisEverything Caravan and Camping.

Sophie Sweet
Absolutely discussed with the caravan and camping club! Spent two days at Sandringham caravan site, no signs and no warnings. We walked our dogs only on the site, had to rush two very very sick dogs home this morning both have caught seasonal canine virus. One has had to be put to sleep and one is still very poorly. Rang the campsite to inform them and was then told 'oh yes we have a problem with that at the moment'. I advised them would it not be a good idea to let other people know of this as there were many other dogs at the campsite when we left she replied with 'ermmmm'. Have phoned there head office and was told I'd be called back in 10 minutes and that was 6 hours about. Sweet family. PLEASE SHARE, EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE THIS BEFORE ANOTHER DOG SUFFERS


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this from yesterday

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-147697-sandringham.html

and from a few weeks back

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1478010.html#1478010


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And from January 2011:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ham-estate-kills-6-dogs-31-fighting-life.html

G


----------

